
Ask HN: Best Games for Seniors over 90? - paloaltokid
Hi HN, I haven&#x27;t gamed for a long time and I need some advice. A friend&#x27;s mother is over 90 and wants to try to some video games.<p>I have an Apple TV and my friend has an XBox. We are looking for simple, fun games that are not too complicated to learn. Multiplayer (in person with a second controller) would be great.<p>Just doing a quick search on the Apple TV, it&#x27;s hard for me to figure out which games are compatible with an external controller. But the bigger problem is figuring out which games are &quot;friendly&quot; to the beginner.<p>Any advice? Thanks!
======
andrei_says_
Maybe sit with her and try a few different games and see what catches her
interest.

